# What is the diameter of our wheel hub?



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

I may be getting a set of BMW wheels with snow tires. 

What is the diameter of our rims hub? I have to order hubcentric rings.

Thanks


----------



## badtmpdgoat (Nov 9, 2004)

any idea wht the center cap diameter might be,,just had some enkei wheels put on but would like to use the pontiac center caps,,just a bit to small though,,any ideas?


----------



## Snafu (Aug 27, 2004)

Tom said:


> I may be getting a set of BMW wheels with snow tires.
> 
> What is the diameter of our rims hub? I have to order hubcentric rings.
> 
> Thanks


69.5mm center bore

good luck finding hubrings for a BMW wheel...most are specific to bimmer and won't take hubrings...


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

I mounted the BMW wheels. their center is something like 70.2. The lugs hold them fine. No shimmy at 80mph. 

I am working on getting decals for the center cap. I paid a premium form wheelexchange to get center caps with no BMW logo, but they are a dingy gray plastic. 

One place took my info, but never shipped or charged my the whopping $10 they were going to charge for plain carbon fiber look circles/decals.

I got a call from HQ today. they are processing my earnings. should have the difference in my pocket in a few days! net 20400 local with 18600 guaranteed "trade" after 3 years that i can renegotiate in 3 years if i want to keep it.


----------



## Ferstlerslim (May 30, 2010)

Tom said:


> I mounted the BMW wheels. their center is something like 70.2. The lugs hold them fine. No shimmy at 80mph.
> 
> I am working on getting decals for the center cap. I paid a premium form wheelexchange to get center caps with no BMW logo, but they are a dingy gray plastic.
> 
> ...



How about this for resurrecting and old post....

In case anyone stumbles across this thread like i did while doing a wheel search, the BMW center bore is 72.5. It sounds as though the 3mm doesn't make a difference.

Dave


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Ferstlerslim said:


> How about this for resurrecting and old post....
> 
> In case anyone stumbles across this thread like i did while doing a wheel search, the BMW center bore is 72.5. It sounds as though the 3mm doesn't make a difference.
> 
> Dave


I think it does especially if you are using the soft stock lugs. I'v seen a couple shear off with a misfitting wheel.


----------

